# Ipv 50w Or Sigelei 50w



## Smoke187 (19/8/14)

Hi All

I wanted to find out which electric mod would you'll suggest. I am in 2 minds, if I should just get the IPV and live with the size factor.
Both use the same chip and the only difference is the size factor, the Sigelei is slightly smaller.

I need to know if I should just get the IPV or wait for the Sigelei to land on our shores.
Also a note, that I am currently using the Aerotank Mega, but already ordered a Kayfun 3.1


----------



## WHeunis (19/8/14)

Sigelei - not even a moment's hesitation.

I've seen Sigelei's on some local retailer's webfronts...
Not gonna post links though, as im not so sure anymore what the policy of that is with the latest retailer rules etc...

EDIT: Noticed you want the new 50w. You will have to import or wait. I still vote Sigelei though...


----------



## Gizmo (19/8/14)

i would personally get the sigelei as attys sit flush and dont hang over the sides

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/8/14)

Based on previous versions of Sigelei's there is no question... I still have a version 3 and 2 of their 20w versions and they perform flawlessly!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Riddle (19/8/14)

Go for the sigelei

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Al3x (19/8/14)

Smoke187 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I wanted to find out which electric mod would you'll suggest. I am in 2 minds, if I should just get the IPV and live with the size factor.
> Both use the same chip and the only difference is the size factor, the Sigelei is slightly smaller.
> ...


 
I am also in this dilemma tho I am a huge Sigelei fan, had the 20w, which fell out the car window on the N2 (don't ask), then got myself the 30w and it is rocking, so without a doubt I would say Sigelei.
also if you are like me and do not put your device down and cant wait the 2 or so hours for the battery to charge in the mod, the back door is magnetic, so changing batteries is a breeze compared to the IPV.
Another difference is that it does not have the touch sensor
I looking for someone to bring them down to buy locally


----------



## Morne (19/8/14)

i would say.... Sigelei. The IPV IMO is just to narrow. That the only issue for me.
Both are good tho!!


----------



## huffnpuff (19/8/14)

Morne said:


> i would say.... Sigelei. The IPV IMO is just to narrow. That the only issue for me.
> Both are good tho!!


Sigelei 50W is marginally thinner than IPV, but the 100w is 23mm.


----------



## rvdwesth (19/8/14)

Will the Sigelei 50W be a tube or a box?


----------



## huffnpuff (19/8/14)

Box


----------



## Smoke187 (19/8/14)

Thanks for the input and votes, The Sig is obviously the winner. Now we just have to wait for it to land on our shores. I have also been trying to check with a few of my contacts if they can bring 1 in for me, but most of them are not going to china any time soon, the 1 dude just got back a few weeks ago.

I think that I am a bit impatient, so from the looks of it, I cant wait too long for the Sig to land, so maybe I should consider either the IPV2 or the Hana, to use in the interim. Might be like 2 months before we get our hands on the Sig, unless somebody is already pulling strings to import a few for us 

Between the Hana and the IPV, which would you'll suggest?


----------



## Al3x (19/8/14)

I was looking into this and considering bringing some in as I would like 1 for myself, will keep you informed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187 (19/8/14)

Al3x said:


> I was looking into this and considering bringing some in as I would like 1 for myself, will keep you informed


Awesome, keep me in the loop.

For now, I think that I will get the Hana Modz Hcigar Clone + Sony VTC4 Battery from VK to keep me busy.
Once we get some news on the Sigs, then I can decide.

I was motivated to get the Hana from this thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/hana-mod-v3-dna-30-or-ipv-v2-50w.4196/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

